# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  Картонные модели по БТТ

## kartonka3

Есть большая коллекция картонных моделей по БТТ, авиации и флоту а также много литературы в электронном виде и документальных фильмов- обменяюсь на аналогичное. у кого нечсего предложитьна обмен - пишите - договорися. aakrolik@rambler.ru

----------


## OKA

Много картона не бывает  :Biggrin: 

    

" 19 апреля 2019 года в Пекине открывается международная выставка стендового моделизма HEC-China International Model Expo. Под катом процесс изготовления полноразмерного макета израильского танка "Меркава" из картона. Макет изготовлен за 48 дней. Израсходована 1 тонна картона, вырезано более пяти тысяч деталей корпуса и башни + ролик, показывающий как китайские умельцы вырезали макет танка Тип 99 из дерева. "




Фотки с выставки :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1583752.html

----------

